# Airport taxi to Cairo



## Sofia Cooper

i am wandering about the taxis service at Cairo international? is there a good choice of taxis ,, and which ones are the best to use ie, cheapest/safest, and do i agree a price before i get into the taxi ,,,,do they all speak English ? how much approx would i pay for the journey from the airport to downtown Cairo?
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> i am wandering about the taxis service at Cairo international? is there a good choice of taxis ,, and which ones are the best to use ie, cheapest/safest, and do i agree a price before i get into the taxi ,,,,do they all speak English ? how much approx would i pay for the journey from the airport to downtown Cairo?
> Thanks




Yes they speak English and I have found the best solution is, go with one of the taxi people who will approach you.. you pay up front and they give you a receipt.. it saves any hassle etc and then you just tip the driver at the end of the journey and they are decent cars not the black and white throw aways.
It's been a couple of years since I used a taxi from the airport but I would think it would cost about 80Le... really cheap.

Maiden


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes they speak English and I have found the best solution is, go with one of the taxi people who will approach you.. you pay up front and they give you a receipt.. it saves any hassle etc and then you just tip the driver at the end of the journey and they are decent cars not the black and white throw aways.
> It's been a couple of years since I used a taxi from the airport but I would think it would cost about 80Le... really cheap.
> 
> Maiden


Thanx for that info, as i would of avoided the ones who approach , so iam glad i asked !! and i never knew about the receipt which is a good idea, i was told (if true) to haggle a price but iam not sure about doing this with the taxi driver !! ,, of course the price will vary, but as you said it should be round about 80le and if too much more then maybe he is overcharging me ...and i would always tip them..


----------



## NZCowboy

Sorry Maiden 80le is way too generous, maybe a 12-18months you would be paying that, but since the introduction of the metered white taxis prices have came back. If your bargining skills are any good you should be pay 50-60le. I would just take a new white metered taxi and the price should be under 50le plus 5le airport tax/toll gate.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

NZCowboy said:


> Sorry Maiden 80le is way too generous, maybe a 12-18months you would be paying that, but since the introduction of the metered white taxis prices have came back. If your bargining skills are any good you should be pay 50-60le. I would just take a new white metered taxi and the price should be under 50le plus 5le airport tax/toll gate.


Cheers NZCowboy , thats seems a good saving on the taxi !! so white taxis itill be and then iam saving ,, so thats more of a tip for the taxi driver 
By the way my bargaining skills are very bad indeed )


----------



## MaidenScotland

Well I did say it had been a few years since I used a taxi from there


----------



## MaidenScotland

Actually I think I would rather pay up front and get a receipt if I was landing in Cairo and didn't know my way around...( see a thread from months ago about the trick of interfering with the meter), if you are new in town and maybe arriving at 3am you would be inclined to believe the meter and pay up, if you didn't believe the meter would you argue with the driver? Personally I don't think 80le is too much to pay for a safe trip from the airport to downtown and I would happily pay this.. ....yesterday on leaving City Stars I had two white taxis that refused to put the meter on, I just kept going until I found one that would.


----------



## moataz123

MaidenScotland said:


> Actually I think I would rather pay up front and get a receipt if I was landing in Cairo and didn't know my way around...( see a thread from months ago about the trick of interfering with the meter), if you are new in town and maybe arriving at 3am you would be inclined to believe the meter and pay up, if you didn't believe the meter would you argue with the driver? Personally I don't think 80le is too much to pay for a safe trip from the airport to downtown and I would happily pay this.. ....yesterday on leaving City Stars I had two white taxis that refused to put the meter on, I just kept going until I found one that would.


I agree with MaidenScotland, at the airport take the drivers that approaches you, the limo company name is Rawas, and they are monitored by the police, they take the car number before it leaves, the driver agree with you about the fees, and mostly yes he gives you a receipt. He will expect a tip of course, and you don't have to speak with him, just give him the address or the hotel name and he will get you there.

I am not sure about the fees for downtown addresses because I live near the airport, but it can be anything between 60 - 80 which is a good price. Sometimes during the rush hours in the morning or evening the fees is a little higher.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

moataz123 said:


> I agree with MaidenScotland, at the airport take the drivers that approaches you, the limo company name is Rawas, and they are monitored by the police, they take the car number before it leaves, the driver agree with you about the fees, and mostly yes he gives you a receipt. He will expect a tip of course, and you don't have to speak with him, just give him the address or the hotel name and he will get you there.
> 
> I am not sure about the fees for downtown addresses because I live near the airport, but it can be anything between 60 - 80 which is a good price. Sometimes during the rush hours in the morning or evening the fees is a little higher.


Thanx for that ...well actaully thanx for all the feedback, as this has been one of my biggest fears(deside flying) lol ....yes the fact of being in and airport after a flight to find yoou dot know what taxis to get in,,, especailly being on my own , so yes i feel whole lot more comfortable about leaving the ariport and travelling by taxi , without the problem of worrying whether iam going to be safe of beiing overcharged for that matter ...
I like the idea of them being monitered by the police ....and i think the most valubale info was when MaidenScotalnd said go with the one that approaches you , as i wouldnt or bothered with them otherwise


----------



## DeadGuy

Traditional taxi (Black & white) Airport to Ramsees train station ....... April 2010, at early morning (That's 5 AM) A friend of mine, myself and his reasonably big suit case = 50 L.E.

Of course my friend and I are Egyptians, and he's a good negotiator!!!

You're gonna have that ride once every now and then..... You should worry more about downtown rides.....

Good lcuk


----------



## Sofia Cooper

DeadGuy said:


> Traditional taxi (Black & white) Airport to Ramsees train station ....... April 2010, at early morning (That's 5 AM) A friend of mine, myself and his reasonably big suit case = 50 L.E.
> 
> Of course my friend and I are Egyptians, and he's a good negotiator!!!
> 
> You're gonna have that ride once every now and then..... You should worry more about downtown rides.....
> 
> Good lcuk


To be honest i forgot about the downtown rides ....mmm i just hate taxis ...full stop ....lol ....but i have seen so many Cairo taxi drivers on You Tube and i have found them hilllarious ,,,, not concentrating on the traffic ....arm movements to the arabic music being played ,,, cuttig othe drivers up ....argueing with other drivers .....so i will wait for the day in anticipation and just hope i survive the ride to tell the tale ......and if he gets me there ...in one piece i will be more than happy to tip very well lol...regardless of the price of the fare looooool :eyebrows:


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Actually I think I would rather pay up front and get a receipt if I was landing in Cairo and didn't know my way around...( see a thread from months ago about the trick of interfering with the meter), if you are new in town and maybe arriving at 3am you would be inclined to believe the meter and pay up, if you didn't believe the meter would you argue with the driver? Personally I don't think 80le is too much to pay for a safe trip from the airport to downtown and I would happily pay this.. ....yesterday on leaving City Stars I had two white taxis that refused to put the meter on, I just kept going until I found one that would.


We did pick this up in an earlier thread, but I would say the meters were doctored in about 50% of the white taxis I travelled in, when I was in Cairo in March


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> We did pick this up in an earlier thread, but I would say the meters were doctored in about 50% of the white taxis I travelled in, when I was in Cairo in March


I just watch the meter and the minute it starts to jump around then I tell them that the meter is broken and I will only be paying what I paid when I made the trip the day before in a taxi without a broken meter..... I get fed up fighting with the drivers and I now find this is the best solution,


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I just watch the meter and the minute it starts to jump around then I tell them that the meter is broken and I will only be paying what I paid when I made the trip the day before in a taxi without a broken meter..... I get fed up fighting with the drivers and I now find this is the best solution,


One of my friends does the same thing - tells the driver that he thinks the meter must be broken as he paid less the last time he did the same journey - he said they usually agree with him

I usually tell the driver to stop the taxi as I want to get out if they are being difficult over fares. The difficulty arises when you first get to Cairo and have no idea what fares should cost!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> One of my friends does the same thing - tells the driver that he thinks the meter must be broken as he paid less the last time he did the same journey - he said they usually agree with him
> 
> I usually tell the driver to stop the taxi as I want to get out if they are being difficult over fares. The difficulty arises when you first get to Cairo and have no idea what fares should cost!



The trouble for me is... I am pale very pale I do not tan I have that just off the plane look even in July so they think.. tourist who knows no better.
I was in a shop the other evening and I asked for a discount and was refused, I told him" I live here in Cairo I am not a tourist".. and he came back with " I live in Cairo too" lol well you can't ague about that can you?


----------

